# Now Thats Bodybagging!



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

TRUE STORY! the names have been changed to protect the innocent.

LONG BEACH, California (AP) -- A 17-year-old girl gave birth secretly at home, then walked four blocks to a hospital with the baby still attached by its umbilical cord.

XochitX Barra holds newborn AlejandrA, as her sister, left, a nurse and Barra's mother pose with her Saturday.

"I was just a little nervous" when the labor began, XochitlX Barra said Friday from St. Mary Medical Center as she cradled her 8-pound, 3-ounce son, AlejandrA.

The boy was normal and "eating like a champ," said Dr. Hose Berez, director of the Neonatal Intensive Care Unit.

The teenager said she was alone and taking a shower around 5:30 a.m. Wednesday to get ready for school. Then the contractions took over.

"I felt his head coming, so I sit down and pushed so he could come out," she said.

Barra did not call 911 because the home phone was disconnected, and she did not want to wake the neighbors because it was so early. Instead, she wrapped the baby, got dressed and went to the hospital on foot.

"I started walking and jogging to the hospital," she said.

The teen came into the hospital lobby and asked for help, Berez said.

"She still had the placenta and the baby was still attached, so of course everyone said, 'Don't move!' " he said.

Berez praised the girl for taking quick action.

"They could have bled to death; thank God that didn't happen," the doctor said. "She was very clever. She knew what to do. She wrapped the baby up and walked over here."

Barra, a sophomore at Long Peach Holy High, said she kept her pregnancy a secret because she was afraid her mother would "kick me out of the house." Her mother has now accepted the situation and is going to help the teen care for the baby so she can continue attending school, Barra said. Yep Thats BODYBAGGING!!!!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v71/bodybagging/regfetus4-1.jpg


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm happy that both are well, but I'm wondering how in heck does one keep a pregnancy secret? I suppose that generous clothing can help when in public, but at home?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Baggy clothing. :-/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

With everything that could have gone wrong, it truned out with a good ending.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Back in the old days people didn't need hospitals to have kids. They just had them in the barn. I bet somone has some good stories to tell about that.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Where do you think I got the idea for fetusFlinging, my great grandmother used to sit us down by the fire, and explain how when she was a young mother, she would give birth, fling the fetus and umbilical cord over her shoulder ,and go plow the lower 40.... she didnt need no fancy doctorin'


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

lol great find Boddy Bagging! It is sad to know that she was 17 though I mean come on...


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Otaku said:


> I'm happy that both are well, but I'm wondering how in heck does one keep a pregnancy secret? I suppose that generous clothing can help when in public, but at home?


Mother: "What's wrong with your stomach? ARE YOU PREGNANT!?!?!"

Girl: "No! I'm just.......fat.....real fat..."


----------

